

An inside look at Justin.tv (YC W07) - evansolomon
http://justin.tv/officecam

======
evansolomon
Justin.tv is hosting its first annual hot dog eating contest. Please come
cheer us on, we need it.

~~~
nikolayav
We ran 5 miles at midnight yesterday for Facebook's 6-year anniversary :).

~~~
jolie
Brutal! But... Shouldn't it've been six? ;)

------
justin
I can't believe these guys get anything done!

~~~
z8000
There is an assumption here that they do!

------
vaksel
aren't hot dog eating contests supposed to be on a timer? i.e. eat as many as
you can in 1 minute

I think that's how they do it in those televised contests.

~~~
abstractbill
Yes. The timer for this contest is just several hours long - it's a marathon,
not a sprint.

~~~
timr
It's really rather evil, when you think about it. Any chump can stuff hot dogs
down his gullet for a few minutes...but all day long? That's dedication to a
cause.

